# IE 11 issue



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm using windows 8.1 Pro 64 bit fully updated and works flawlessly on a laptop. IE 11 works just fine, only issue is the import from another browser is greyed out. 

I've reset IE to defaults several times with no effect at all. Any ideas on have to resolve this issue?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

IE needs to detect a second browser before you can import anything.


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

You're trying to import from what browser?

Is IE 11 your default browser?

You may have to *Import from a file* instead.










If you're trying to import from Firefox, *Export Bookmarks to HTML...*, and import that HTML file into IE 11.


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

Have you solved your problem, *bassfisher6522*?


----------

